# bullying = (σχολικός κτλ) εκφοβισμός· τραμπουκισμός



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2014)

Η επίσημη απόδοση που κυκλοφορεί στην εκπαιδευτική αργκό είναι _σχολικός εκφοβισμός._ Καλή απόδοση μεν, αλλά όχι λειτουργική για όλες τις χρήσεις.

Για παράδειγμα, δεν πολυκολλάει στον τίτλο του άρθρου της Ρέας Βιτάλη από το protagon: "Μαμά, έχεις πάθει bullying;", διότι αποκλείεται να έλεγε ποτέ ένα παιδί: "Μαμά, έχεις υποστεί ποτέ σχολικό εκφοβισμό;"
Από την άλλη, βρίσκω ακόμη χειρότερο το έκτρωμα "έχεις πάθει _bullying_", λες και το bullying είναι κάποιος εξειδικευμένος τεχνικός όρος που δεν έχει αντίστοιχό του στην ελληνική γλώσσα.
Προσωπικά τη συγκεκριμένη φράση θα την απέδιδα: "Μαμά, σου πούλησαν ποτέ τσαμπουκά στο σχολείο;"
Γενικότερα, η πρώτη λέξη που μου έρχεται στη γλώσσα για την απόδοση του bully είναι _νταής_ και για το bullying _νταηλίκι._

Άλλες ιδέες;

Υ.Γ. Ξεκινώ αυτό το νήμα επειδή στο σχολείο είναι της μόδας να μιλούν οι συνάδελφοι για "περιστατικά bullying", λες και πρόκειται για ένα καινοφανές φαινόμενο και όχι για κάτι που συνέβαινε πάντοτε (και θα συμβαίνει πάντοτε, θα τολμούσα να προσθέσω). Κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτό το "bullying" από χείλη συναδέλφων νιώθω να με διαπερνά ένα ρίγος συγκίνησης για την εκ νέου ανακάλυψη (για πολλοστή φορά) της Αμερικής.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2014)

Και τι γίνεται με τις μη-σχολικές χρήσεις; Π.χ. στον εργασιακό χώρο; Εργασιακός εκφοβισμός; Χμ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2014)

Και εκφοβισμός στον χώρο εργασίας


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
Δείτε επίσης: 



drsiebenmal said:


> Στην ΙΑΤΕ:
> 
> bullying = εκφοβισμός
> *school* bullying = σχολικός εκφοβισμός
> ...



και 



daeman said:


> Ο πιο μαζεμένος *εργασιακός εκφοβισμός* έχει κάμποσα αξιόπιστα ευρήματα και το σχετικό mobbing στον εργασιακό χώρο - εκτός από _ηθική παρενόχληση_ (που μεταφραστικά πάει στο harassment) - αποδίδεται από πολλούς ως _ψυχολογική τρομοκρατία_ (που μεταφραστικά πάει στο psychological terror). Μύλος.



Εκτός από τον _τσαμπουκά_, σχολικό ή μη, υπάρχει και η _τρομοκράτηση _για πιο χάι νταηλίκια.

Καλημέρα. :) 
(non-bullying term)

Κακή, ψυχρή κι ανάποδη! (bullying term) :angry:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 16, 2014)

Μαμά, σε είχαν τρομοκρατήσει ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο; (δείκτης μπλα μπλα) 

Μαμά, σε στρίμωξαν ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο; (λίγο ασαφές, αλλά εξηγείται στο κείμενο) 

Μαμά, σε έδειραν ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο; (αφήνει έξω τον λεκτικό εκφοβισμό)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Ένας πιο ερμηνευτικός όρος που θα ήθελα να βάλω στον τίτλο είναι *εκφοβισμός μαθητών από (άλλους) μαθητές*, δίπλα στον (καθιερωμένο πια) _σχολικός_ ή _ενδοσχολικός εκφοβισμός_.

Περιττό να πω ότι, αν δεν είχαμε ήδη τη δική μας αντίθετη σημασία για τον _μπούλη_, ο _νταής_ θα είχε ξεκάθαρο συνώνυμο τον _μπούλη_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Μαμά, σε είχαν τρομοκρατήσει ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο;
> Μαμά, σε στρίμωξαν ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο; (λίγο ασαφές, αλλά εξηγείται στο κείμενο)
> Μαμά, σε έδειραν ποτέ συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο;



Ή πιο απλά, μαμά, σε πείραζαν ποτέ οι συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο; Τουλάχιστον έτσι το λέγαμε παλιά και δεν εννοούσαμε ότι οι συμμαθητές σου έκαναν καμιά πλακίτσα εδώ εκεί. Π.χ. "δεν θέλω να φοράει γυαλιά το παιδί μου, για να μην το πειράζουν τα άλλα παιδιά στο σχολείο" ή "μα τι όνομα είναι αυτό! Θα το πειράζουν τα άλλα παιδιά στο σχολείο".


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
πείραγμα —> καζούρα —> καψόνι —> πόλεμος νεύρων —> τρομοκράτηση —> σωματική βία


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 17, 2014)

Το μπούλης πάντως το έχω ακούσει, και λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά διότι συνήθως τα συμφραζόμενα αποσαφηνίζουν τη σημασία και δεν το μπερδεύει κανείς με το παλιό μπούλης. Δεν αποκλείεται σιγά-σιγά να ξεχαστεί η παλιά σημασία και να υπερισχύσει η νέα ή να εξακολουθήσουν να συνυπάρχουν. Βέβαια αυτό δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα με το ρήμα.

Προσθέτω εδώ αυτό που μου ήρθε πρώτο στο μυαλό: "Μαμά, σου την έπεσαν ποτέ οι συμμαθητές σου στο σχολείο;" Το "την πέφτω" επίσης είναι μια έκφραση με διπλή σημασία, και επίσης από τα συμφραζόμενα καταλαβαίνουμε για ποια από τις δύο πρόκειται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2014)

Ο _σχολικός τραμπουκισμός_ δεν μας κάνει; Κατά το ΛΚΝ, τραμπούκος είναι "αυτός που συμπεριφέρεται με θρασύτητα και βιαιότητα, για να επιβάλλει τις απόψεις και την θέλησή του". Ο σχολικός εκφοβισμός φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ περιορισμένη έννοια, που αφήνει έξω πολλές συμπεριφορές που εμπίπτουν στον όρο. Σίγουρα αφήνει έξω την σωματική βία, και τον απλό τσαμπουκά (όταν κάποιος πειράζει τους συμμαθητές του, χωρίς όμως να γίνεται απειλητικός). Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα "σχολική βία" αν ήθελα έναν γενικό όρο (που περιέχει την λεκτική και την σεξουαλική πτυχή που ο εκφοβισμός δεν περιέχει*). Υπόψη ότι το παραπάνω καλύπτει και το bullying από μαθητές σε καθηγητές και τούμπαλιν.

* ο εκφοβισμός περιέχει μόνο μια μορφή λεκτικής βίας, αυτήν της απειλής. Υπάρχει και η λεκτική βία που συνίσταται σε μειωτικούς και κοροϊδευτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (εξωτερική εμφάνιση, γονείς, προσωπικότητα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το μπούλης πάντως το έχω ακούσει, και λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά διότι συνήθως τα συμφραζόμενα αποσαφηνίζουν τη σημασία και δεν το μπερδεύει κανείς με το παλιό μπούλης. Δεν αποκλείεται σιγά-σιγά να ξεχαστεί η παλιά σημασία και να υπερισχύσει η νέα ή να εξακολουθήσουν να συνυπάρχουν. Βέβαια αυτό δεν μας λύνει το πρόβλημα με το ρήμα.



Εκπληκτικό. Αυτά ακριβώς σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ προτού καθίσω στον υπολογιστή μου. Έκανα μάλιστα τη σκέψη ότι αποκλείεται να τον πούμε _μπούλο_, γιατί θα πρέπει να ανταγωνιστεί τον ηχηροποιημένο _πούλο_. Αλλά, πέρα από τον *μπούλη*, προχώρησα και στο στήσιμο ολόκληρου του υπόλοιπου γλωσσικού σεναρίου, με ρήμα και άλλα παράγωγα.

Το ρήμα θα είναι _μπουλίζω _— και πάει λέγοντας:
Ο Σταύρακας μπουλίζει όλους τους συμμαθητές του.
Εσένα δεν σ’ ενοχλεί να σε μπουλίζει ο κάθε φουσκωτός;
Καλύτερα μπουλισμένος παρά δαρμένος.
Μάνα, εσένα δε σε μπούλισαν ποτέ;
Από το πολύ το μπούλισμα δεν θέλει να ξαναπατήσει στο σχολείο.

Συμπληρώστε κατά το δοκούν και μην επιτρέψετε σε κανέναν εδώ μέσα να σας μπουλίσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2014)

Εμένα με καλύπτει επαρκώς ο τραμπουκισμός, όπως τον περιέγραψε ο Χέλλε, πάντως. Τα ήδη υπαρκτά μπούλης και (μ)πούλος περιπλέκουν πολύ τα πράγματα, κτγμ. Χώρια που υπάρχουν και τα ζωντανά μπαούλα που τραμπουκίζουν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2015)

...
Anti-Bullying Film Gets Shorter Every Time You Share It








Spoiler



To make a point about bullying, Singapore's Coalition Against Bullying for Children and Youth has launched a video that gets shorter every time you share it.

The black-and-white animated film shows a boy who is being bullied at school. "I don't feel safe anywhere," he states plaintively. "I feel all alone."

The video, which originally runs at just under two minutes, is designed to be shared on Facebook. After you share it, the next person sees a version that runs one millisecond shorter, according to Creativity Online. That process continues each time the video is shared on Facebook (it's not embeddable).

Eventually, the film will whittle down to a single frame, which can also be shared. The idea is that by making others aware of bullying, you wipe it out. Hence the name of the campaign, "Share it to end it."

Coalition Against Bullying for Children and Youth


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2015)

Προσέρχομαι αργοπορημένος στο νήμα αυτό για να πω ότι συμφωνώ με Ελληγεννή και Δόκτορα: η πρώτη απόδοση είναι τραμπουκισμός/ τραμπουκίζω. "Μαμά, σε είχαν τραμπουκίσει στο σχολείο;"


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

Στα κακά καθούμενα.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 17, 2015)

Δε μπορώ άλλο να το ακούω και να το βλέπω γραμμένο μπούλινγκ....έλεος!


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

...
Ούτε εγώ, Γκιλγκαμές, γι' αυτό το έσυρα ως εδώ. Να το φάει ο μαύρος όφις, ο δαίμονας του Ενκίντου.

Άσε που από μάστιγα το καταντήσανε τσίχλα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2015)

Ποιός είναι αυτός ο Κινέζος ο Μπου Λινγκ;

(κι εμένα με εκνευρίζει)


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 18, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο _σχολικός τραμπουκισμός_ δεν μας κάνει; Κατά το ΛΚΝ, τραμπούκος είναι "αυτός που συμπεριφέρεται με θρασύτητα και βιαιότητα, για να επιβάλλει τις απόψεις και την θέλησή του". Ο σχολικός εκφοβισμός φοβάμαι ότι είναι πολύ περιορισμένη έννοια, που αφήνει έξω πολλές συμπεριφορές που εμπίπτουν στον όρο. Σίγουρα αφήνει έξω την σωματική βία, και τον απλό τσαμπουκά (όταν κάποιος πειράζει τους συμμαθητές του, χωρίς όμως να γίνεται απειλητικός). Προσωπικά θα επέλεγα "σχολική βία" αν ήθελα έναν γενικό όρο (που περιέχει την λεκτική και την σεξουαλική πτυχή που ο εκφοβισμός δεν περιέχει*). Υπόψη ότι το παραπάνω καλύπτει και το bullying από μαθητές σε καθηγητές και τούμπαλιν.
> 
> * ο εκφοβισμός περιέχει μόνο μια μορφή λεκτικής βίας, αυτήν της απειλής. Υπάρχει και η λεκτική βία που συνίσταται σε μειωτικούς και κοροϊδευτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς (εξωτερική εμφάνιση, γονείς, προσωπικότητα).



+1 κι από εδώ - ο εκφοβισμός είναι, πράγματι, πολύ λίγος.

Εμένα μου αρέσει και η _τρομοκρατία_ και θα με έβρισκαν σύμφωνο και οι _εχθροπραξίες_ (δείτε σχετικά το 1β εδώ), όσο κι αν η λέξη έχει καθιερωθεί σε διαφορετική χρήση και μπορεί να ξενίζει. 
Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, χρειάζεται κάτι ισχυρό στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, και όχι στρογγυλέματα.
Τούτου λεχθέντος, μπορώ να περάσω στο δεύτερο μέρος (τη βασική αιτία που μ' έκανε να κάτσω να γράψω) και ας δουν οι αδμινιστράτορες μήπως αυτό το μέρος πρέπει να πάει κάπου αλλού (στα Πολιτικά Ζώα, π.χ.):



panadeli said:


> Υ.Γ. Ξεκινώ αυτό το νήμα επειδή στο σχολείο είναι της μόδας να μιλούν οι συνάδελφοι για "περιστατικά bullying", λες και πρόκειται για ένα καινοφανές φαινόμενο και όχι για κάτι που συνέβαινε πάντοτε (και θα συμβαίνει πάντοτε, θα τολμούσα να προσθέσω). Κάθε φορά που ακούω αυτό το "bullying" από χείλη συναδέλφων νιώθω να με διαπερνά ένα ρίγος συγκίνησης για την εκ νέου ανακάλυψη (για πολλοστή φορά) της Αμερικής.



Γεια στο στόμα πληκτρολόγιό σου (αν και μ' αυτό το «θα συμβαίνει πάντοτε» δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου).
Διάβασα σήμερα κάτι σχετικό, που βλέπει το ζήτημα απ' την ίδια οπτική, στις γενικότερες διαστάσεις του:

*Σκασμός!*

*O χαμός* του παιδιού στα Γιάννενα θα καταγραφεί ως αυτοκτονία. Αλλά είναι δολοφονία. Μια δολοφονία με ηθικούς αυτουργούς που κατά πάσα βεβαιότητα ποτέ δεν θα τους αποδοθούν κατηγορίες. Όπως δεν θα αποδοθούν κατηγορίες ποτέ και σε κανέναν για το αδίκημα της υποκρισίας.

*Μιλάμε* για εκείνους τους υποκριτές που τώρα μόλις ανακάλυψαν την «μαγκιά» και την τρομοκρατία του «λεβέντη» απέναντι στον διαφορετικό. Μέχρι τώρα δεν την ήξεραν αυτή την ψευτομαγκιά. Δεν άκουσαν τίποτα για τον πολυεπίπεδο ρατσισμό ενάντια στο «μη εγκεκριμένο». Δεν τον είδαν ποτέ ούτε στο χωριό τους, ούτε στο σχολείο τους, ούτε στη γειτονιά τους, ούτε στο σόι τους. Δεν ήξεραν τίποτα για την βία του «δυνατού» απέναντι στον αδύναμο, απέναντι στον «άλλον». Αλλά τώρα ήρθε η λέξη… «bullying» και τους άνοιξε τα μάτια. Για τη λέξη «καψώνι» από το στρατό μέχρι το εργοστάσιο δεν είχαν ακούσει ποτέ τίποτα. 

*Το παιδί χάθηκε.* Και τώρα έχει στηθεί ένας χορός από «κροκόδειλους που δακρύζουν». Ειδικά στα ΜΜΕ δίνεται μια παράσταση χωρίς προηγούμενο. Με φιλάνθρωπους και εστέτ που συνωστίζονται ποιος θα πρωτολανσάρει τον αποτροπιασμό του. 

*Πολλών* από αυτούς η ποιότητα των ευαίσθητων χορδών τους είναι γνωστή. Ποιός δεν ξέρει ότι έχουν βάλει κατά καιρούς το δικό τους λιθαράκι για την αναπαραγωγή ενός ηθικού και αγγελικού κόσμου που έχει ως προμετωπίδα του όχι την αλληλεγγύη και την συναλληλία, αλλά τον «ανταγωνισμό»;

*Ποιος* δεν έχει ακούσει τη σιωπή τους όλα αυτά τα χρόνια για εκείνα τα κυρίαρχα πρότυπα πολιτικής συμπεριφοράς που οδήγησαν κάποιους άλλους «αδύναμους» σε χιλιάδες αυτοκτονίες;

*Ποιος* δεν γνωρίζει ότι τα «κανονιστικά πρότυπα» που δεν χωρούσαν τον Βαγγέλη Γιακουμάκη στον κόσμο των «κανονικών» συνδέονται ως συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία με εκείνα τα «κανονιστικά πρότυπα» που τη μια δεν χωρούν και εξοβελίζουν τον μελαμψό, τον μετανάστη, τον σκούρο, την άλλη εξοστρακίζουν τον άσχημο, την τρίτη καθιστούν αποσυνάγωγο τον οικονομικά κατεστραμμένο κοκ;

*Η παράσταση* των «κροκόδειλων που δακρύζουν» είναι σίγουρο ότι θα συνεχιστεί. Τους το επιτρέπει το στάτους μιας πολιτικής, οικονομικής, μιντιακής και τελικά κοινωνικής κυριαρχίας που επιτρέπει σε υπουργούς (σε υπουργούς!) να διαπομπεύουν κορίτσια και να κρεμάνε κοπέλες στα μανταλάκια σαν οροθετικές κι όμως να τη βγάζουν καθαρή!

*Τους το επιτρέπει* η απανθρωπιά μιας «δικαιοσύνης» που αθωώνει την εκμετάλλευση ακόμα κι όταν αυτή επιτίθεται με καραμπίνες εναντίον δούλων στη Μανωλάδα.

*Τους το επιτρέπει* η πολιτική ανοχή απέναντι σε καθίκια που γρονθοκοπούν γυναίκες ακόμα και σε τηλεοπτικά στούντιο…

*Δίπλα* στο θρήνο για το παιδί, στο θρήνο για το πώς μένει πραγματικά στο απυρόβλητο η αιτία που κατά τον Λοκ μετατρέπει τον άνθρωπο σε λύκο για τον άνθρωπο, απευθυνόμενοι στους «κροκόδειλους που δακρύζουν» μια κουβέντα έχουμε να πούμε, βροντοφωνάζοντας το δικό μας… «bullying»: *«Σκασμός οι ρήτορες, πολύ μιλήσατε»!* 

http://www.enikos.gr/mpogiopoulos/304291,Skasmos.html


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2015)

Κατά τον Χομπς.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 18, 2015)

Earion said:


> Κατά τον Χομπς.



Ναι, μπέρδεψε τους θεωρητικούς του κοινωνικού συμβολαίου, εκ παραδρομής πιστεύω (όπως και ο γράφων). Φυσιολογικά πράματα, συμβαίνουν και στα καλύτερα σπίτια.


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλύτερα μπουλισμένος παρά δαρμένος.



Παρέμπ, αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος.
Επειδή ο συγγραφέας είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστος, κάπως θα πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί, γιατί μπορεί να μπερδευτεί κόσμος.
Το bullying περιλαμβάνει και τη σωματική βία:

*Bullying Definition*
[...]
Bullying includes actions such as making threats, spreading rumors, attacking someone physically or verbally, and excluding someone from a group on purpose.
http://www.stopbullying.gov/what-is-bullying/definition/

*bullying*
to hurt, intimidate, or persecute (a weaker or smaller person), esp to make him or her do something
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/bullying

*bullying*
behavior that frightens or hurts someone smaller or weaker
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/american/bullying

*bully*
A person who uses strength or power to harm or intimidate those who are weaker.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us/definition/american_english/bully#bully

Δείτε και τι ξύλο πέφτει στο τρέιλερ απ' αυτό το ταινιάκι, που λέγεται _Βullied_:


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2015)

...
Daisy Chain - Galvin Scott Davis






Writer/Director: Galvin Scott Davis | Narrator: Kate Winslet | Illustrator: Anthony Ishinjerro
Animator: Frederick Venet | Music by: Hylton Mowday | Production Company: Protein One
http://www.ilovedaisychain.com/


Buttercup Bree was a particularly thoughtful little girl
her favorite thing in all the world 
was to pull and pluck and twist and twirl
Flowers in her path she'd claim
and make a pretty daisy chain

She took them to the playground where
she hoped the children liked to share
But the playground had been left for years
no thought for all its whoops and cheers
Where once the children slid and swung
the slide now sneered, the swing just hung

Buttercup looked from there to here
Maybe daisy chains would bring some cheer
She gave some flowers to the slide
and just like that, it seemed to smile
But jealous eyes were close at hand
bullies with a nasty plan

The bullies formed a ring of spite
and crowded in with dark delight
They took the chain, wound it round
and held poor Buttercup to the ground
They took her picture, laughed with glee
and pinned it to the nearest tree

The bullies went upon their way
and left poor Buttercup in dismay
But kinder eyes were closing in
a little boy, Benjamin*

He broke her chains, to some degree
stood up for her and set her free
"Don't cry, you're strong, it's not their fault
they just don't know, they've not been taught
We're different, special, you and me
The world just seems to disagree"

A little boy with big ideas
had come to help and squash her fears
Benjamin held a dandelion high
and shared it up toward the sky
"You're not alone, so don't be scared
A problem halved is one that's shared"

Buttercup scooped her daisies close
ahead she saw her picture post
They spread so far as she could see
the photos pinned to every tree
Buttercup and Benjamin went in the wood
took down the photos as best they could

The following day, Buttercup had a great idea
Share love with the playground that wallowed in fear
She'd show the bullies what sharing can do
and help them see the world as new

At the playground, Buttercup stitched and strung
her daisy chains would fix the fun
She fixed the roundabout, swing, and beams
her flowers made a place for dreams

Yet the bullies formed a ring of shame
they did not like her silly games
But as they brought their arms to bear
Buttercup met them with her stare

"Don't follow those that break the rules
You'll only make a chain of fools
Sharing isn't meant to hurt
It's meant to help, not dish the dirt"

They took a moment, looked around
then saw how Buttercup fixed the ground
"There's room enough for all of us
So grow up, play, don't make a fuss
I have more daisies for us to weave
I'll show you how, then you'll believe
Pinch one, push one, don't poke fun
Join together, then to become one"

The bullies felt a sting of shame
and asked if they could join the game
Daisy chains for all to see
Sharing love, that Buttercup Bree

And just who Buttercup wished for most
her friend who stopped that awful post
Benjamin appeared, he touched her face
"Just look at how you've changed this place"


Αν έχω κανένα λάθος, πείτε. Δε θ' άκουσα καλά.

Kate Winslet and the little Australian anti-bullying film that took on the world

* Benjamin Brewster in _Dandelion _by Galvin Scott Davis


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2021)

Καλά τα γράφει ο καθηγητής για τον *bully*, ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα λέξης που ξεκίνησε ως εύσημη και κατέληξε σε κακόσημη, αλλά σε κάποια σημεία τα μπερδεύει.

Από το ουσιαστικό _*bully*_ (τον νταή που τρομοκρατεί τους άλλους), προέκυψε (με πρώτη καταγραφή το 1710, σύμφωνα με το OED) το *ρήμα bully*, «εκφοβίζω, τρομοκρατώ».
1710 Palmer _Proverbs _69 His poor neighbour is bully'd by his big appearance.

Από το ρήμα *bully *σχηματίστηκε το ουσιαστικό *bullying *(και όχι _bulling_ — το μεταγραμμένο «μπούλινγκ» αφαιρεί ένα «ι» για απλοποίηση), με πρώτη εμφάνιση, πάντα κατά το OED, το 1802:
1802 G. Rose _Diaries _(1860) I. 484 It is ridiculous to suppose she will mind our bullying when we cannot strike.

Όσο για τις αυτοκτονίες που προκαλεί αυτή η τρομοκρατία, γι’ αυτές δημιουργήθηκε το 2001 ο όρος *bullycide*, χωρίς εκείνο το παράταιρο i. Το βιβλίο που έφερε τον όρο, εδώ.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 10, 2021)

Εδώ πάντως η λέξη αναγράφεται σωστά:

«Τι σημαίνει μπούλινγκ (bullying) από πού προήλθε και πώς θα το πούμε Ελληνικά;»

https://www.tanea.gr/2015/03/23/pol...mikropolitikos-to-bullying-kai-o-mpampiniwtis


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2021)

> probably from Middle Dutch _boele_ ‘lover’


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2021)

Γίνεται ένα άλμα για λόγους οικονομίας, υποθέτω, του ελληνικού κειμένου, και αναρωτιέται κανείς για τη σχέση ανάμεσα σε _bully _και _brother_. Αντιγράφω από το etymonline:

1530s, "sweetheart," a term of endearment applied to either sex, of uncertain origin; perhaps from Dutch _boel _"lover; brother," which probably is a diminutive of Middle Dutch _broeder _"brother" (compare Middle High German _buole _"brother," source of German _Buhle _"lover;" see brother (n.)).








bully | Search Online Etymology Dictionary


The online etymology dictionary (etymonline) is the internet's go-to source for quick and reliable accounts of the origin and history of English words, phrases, and idioms. It is professional enough to satisfy academic standards, but accessible enough to be used by anyone.




www.etymonline.com


----------

